# Help. No idea what I'm doing.



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry!

Boots are the *ONE* thing that someone should *NEVER* buy someone else.

They have to fit PERFECTLY, and it takes trying on about 4 or 5 different pairs to find the right one.

If they are just _slightly_ uncomfortable, it will ruin his entire day on the mountain. They are a very personalized item that he needs to purchase himself.

Sorry to be the one to deliver the unfortunate news!


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Crap. Ok, can you suggest something else? Should I dress him up with some new outerwear and under layers? I don't board, so I would love to get him things for boarding. Is there something that you wish you had? Something other than the typical


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Why not a gift card? I know that generally seems impersonal, but if you note that it's for a new set of boots, etc, should be ok. *I'd* be good with it!


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gift cards are hard to get for him. He always complains that I spent too much. I would rather a gift so he can't


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

He mentioned something about a camera for helmet/goggles. Any suggestions?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ludee00 said:


> Crap. Ok, can you suggest something else? Should I dress him up with some new outerwear and under layers? I don't board, so I would love to get him things for boarding. Is there something that you wish you had? Something other than the typical


I know it's hard to know, but is there anything he really needs?

Maybe some new goggles? 

Are his bindings in good shape?

How are his Jacket and Pants? 

Maybe some new Gloves? 

Maybe a nice snowboarding backpack? If he just rides park, may not get a lot of use out of it.

New helmet? (but again - something that has to fit just right)

Does he wax his own board? If not - it's incredibly easy and fun. You could buy him the Dakine Super Tune Kit - which comes with a snowboard specific iron, wax, and all the tuning/cleaning tools you will need. It's like $80-90. It pays for itself after about 2-3 uses. I like to wax my board once a week.
DAKINE Super Tune Tuning Kit - USA from Dogfunk.com

Does he have an ipod? Maybe some headphones?

How about a GoPro or a Contour HD camera? I don't know any snowboarder that would not LOVE that. 

I know for me, the best investment I've made recently is all new base layers. Before, all I had was some old crappy cotton thermals, which is the worst for snowboarding - they just soak up so much sweat and it makes for a miserable day.

Highly suggest Under Armour's coldgear. Specifically their Coldgear UA Base 2.0. They come in 3 different levels depending on how active you are. I find 2.0 to be perfect for snowboarding. All you pretty much have to wear is this, and maybe a t-shirt over it and it is so amazingly warm. And no matter how much you sweat - you still stay 100% dry. Also get the leggings. Here is a link - Men's ColdGear® UA Base 2.0 Longsleeve Crew | 1004602 | $49.99 | Under Armour® USA 

Also some good wool socks, preferably merino wool. Something like SmartWool or WigWam or Field and Stream all work great - again they keep you completely dry. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ludee00 said:


> He mentioned something about a camera for helmet/goggles. Any suggestions?


Yup - check out the GoPro or Countour. The basic ones start at about $200.

You can also get him some mounts, either for his helmet, goggles, chest or the more popular 'pole mount.'

Example:


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys rock!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i was like "oh cool a cliff jump, WAIT HE'S GONNA DIE!!!!.....ooh he has a parachute, phew" that was scary.

but seriously, i asked for a gopro for christmas too. i also asked for this, Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit - Men's from Backcountry.com. But i think the gopro is about $900 less soo...


----------



## ludee00 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, I'll be getting the Contour 1080 hd camera, 2pairs of smart wool socks, Coldgear base layer shirt, and a DC sweatshirt (I just liked it). What do you think?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

Lucky dude.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Those are all things I would want. If he isn't happy with that something is wrong with him


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Very lucky man :thumbsup:


----------

